# O/T Jeremy Found A Bat



## dajeti2 (Aug 26, 2005)

As Jeremy got off the bus and waswalking up the driveway he almost stepped on something. He bent down tosee what it was and it's a tiny bat. He ran in the house and said momhurry, there's a bat in the driveway. We grabbed some towels and wentto where it was. 

It was on it's back in the driveay, right under some powerlines. I couldn't leave it there because a stray cat was already eyeballing it as lunch. I have called the rehabilitation center and amwaiting for a call back. In the mean time I need to know what to feedthis poor baby.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 26, 2005)

Size Comparision


----------



## Shuu (Aug 26, 2005)

I know it sounds crazy but can you catch anybugs? I have no idea how bats would take any kind of formula but itdoesn't seem like they'd do very well on it. It's an adorable bat,though. I hope it gets better.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 26, 2005)

Try going to a pet store and picking up some crickets and see if he'll eat those.

I found a pic that kind of looks like your bat , they called it 'Big brown bat'.


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Aug 26, 2005)

I think that mealworms might be easier for him to eat than crickets, because the mealworms cant jump. JMO


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 26, 2005)

The center won't be able to come get'her'? until late next week. They gave mea link to a greatsite. They told me everything I need to do to help her. They did say tofeed her meal worms and I'm to get a milk replacer for her and syringefeed her that once a day.So while I'm out tomorrow I need topick up another syringe with a catheter. 

We are calling her Prisilla for the time being. She is a cutieand I just hope I can be a good surrogate bat mom.:?

Thank you for all of your help everyone. I was in panic mode and couldn't think of what to do.

Tina


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 26, 2005)

Aw that's good. I hope 'she' makes it through.While i was searching online i found they actually have bats up foradoption, which i've never heard of:shock:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well we know the plumbingworks:shock:she peed on me. I'm hoping she pulls through.She's drinking and grooming herself which are good signs.

I have never heard of bats for adoption either.Do youmean like adopt a wild bat as in donate money and they tell you about abat you are helping? Sorry, I'm kinda slow I'm running on 3 hourssleep.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 26, 2005)

You are nuts, Tina!

There are so many diseases that bats can carry. Being lethargic is nota good sign. We deal with bats all the time at the school and they arenot to be taken lightly. If one is rabid, just the saliva can get youin serious trouble. Luckily around here with our bats, we haven't hadany problems with rabbies - yet! Each dead bat has to be sent out andtested for them.

I'd get rid of it. I'm sorry if that's cruel, but it could wipe out you and your herd if you don't know what you've got there.

ray: 

-Carolyn


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 26, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *
I have never heard of bats for adoption either.Do youmean like adopt a wild bat as in donate money and they tell you about abat you are helping? Sorry, I'm kinda slow I'm running on 3 hourssleep.

Tina

--------------------

Oops i probably should have read the site all theway, all i saw at the top was ADOPT-A-BAT lol. But you were right, iguess you can sponsor it. Then they show a bunch of pics of differentbats that you can choose from,There are so many differentkinds.

Heres the site:

http://www.batworld.org/adopt_a_bat/adopt_a_bat.html

Edit: oo maybe it is possible to adopt one because it says:

*"Adopt one for yourself or as the perfect gift forbat enthusiasts, conservationists, children (an excellent learningtool) or for the person who has everything!"*


----------



## Fergi (Aug 26, 2005)

You are a braver woman that I! Good luck withthe bat, I hope you are able to care for it, but like Carolyn said, beextra careful and wear thick gloves when handling it to reduce the riskof disease/infection.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 26, 2005)

How cute! I searched my shelves for mymammal id book, but it's apparently in storage. Big brown batseems likely, though. Stupid me, I used to have all thesememorized!:X

Did you ask the rehab center about disease control? Theycould probably tell you if there has been much rabies in your area,too. Just in case, handle her with gloves and maybe a smockor designated "bat clothes" and start a severe flea-killing routine.

And can I get more pictures?


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 26, 2005)

WOW! A bat!

Another exciting day at the acres!

Tina please handle with care! I'm sure you already are...

She is a cutie though! and what a name....

hugs'n'kisses!


----------



##  (Aug 26, 2005)

Common Brown bat get ridof it if it was out inthe daylaying in the driveway on its back its sick, they are known carriers of Rabies .I wouldnt mess with it .,


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 26, 2005)

She is currently on the back porch. Thatway the rabbits can't come into contact with anything she has. I amwearing a trench coat when handling her. I wash my hands with halfbleach half water to be on the safe side. I called a woman in my areathat also rescues bats and am waiting for a call back.

I also called the rehabilitation center to ask about rabiesetc., luckily there have been no casees of rabies in the area for sometime. I am still going to err on the side of caution though. I didn'teven think about fleas, I'll call the center again tomorrow and askwhat I can use on her.

I was looking up pictures and she really looks like a Hoarybat. Apparently we do have them in our area but who knows.:?

I was literally panicking and made the dumbest move of all. Iwas handling her without gloves. I drenched my hands and arms inbleach, took a shower and when I got out I poured on the handsanitizer. What an idiot I was. I hate when I panic like that, talkabout stupid.

Here are a few more pics to help with identification.














Tina


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

Kind of scary how docile it is.....:?Ilike bats but would be nervous about finding one so quiet, and indaylight.....good luck!

Rose


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is what I think may have happened.I'm thinking that the kitty that saw her as lunch, knocked her out ofher roost and the only thing that kept her from being eaten wasJeremy's school bus showing up. Maybe the fall knocked her loopy Idon't know, I do know that fall would have made me loopy and lookingfor the nearest hospital.

My reasoning behind this is that I jst went and checked on her.She is walking around her cage, took half a syringe of water and iseating like there is no tomorrow.

I am going to keep an eye on her tomorrow and if she is stilldoing this good or better I may just release her tomorrowevening.

Tina


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh, eating and drinking does sound better.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 27, 2005)

its called a California Myotis (i think) aka "Small Brown Bat" ... i found it on a website-



Bat Species


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 27, 2005)

Aww, its so cute! I found a baby smallbrown bat once. It was really quiet and calm too.Poor thing had got put out of its home (an attic) by 'humane'exterminators. They simply put trps in the house to catch thebats and then threw them outdoors on the ground to dieofwhatever, youngor old - it didn't matter.It died even before I could take it home, but it was nice andcuddled in my hand until the end.

But Priscilla looks so cuddly with her little round face!I've always wanted a flying fox/fruit bat - they are so beautiful.


----------



## thbunns (Aug 27, 2005)

aw!! 'she' is so cute! poor baby. 
I hope all goes well.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2005)

Hoary bat: http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/resources/tanya_dewey/l_cinereus.jpg/view.html

Silver-haired bat:
http://www.discoverlife.org/nh/tx/Vertebrata/Mammalia/Vespertilionidae/Lasionycteris/noctivagans/

Just for more pictures.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh Tina! I'm really hoping you canrelease him soon. Bats do great things for us likecontrolling the insect population, but can also cause bigproblems. I actually think they are really interesting littleguys. He's adorable. LMBO (Can't believe I said abat was adorable.)

We once had a bat take up roost in our closed patio umbrella.It was there one day and we figured we scared it away when we openedthe umbrella, well it came back for weeks. I guess iteventually found a roost where it's sleep wasn't constantly beinginterrupted. I also had one come into my neighbors house whenI was babysitting. That was an experience.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 27, 2005)

Prisilla made it through the night. Anhour ago I got her to eat and she ate really good, 12 mealworms Yea!! I am still waiting for the rehabber to call back. It'sgoing to be hard letting this little punkin go. Just knowing she isfree will be so worth it.

Thank you all for the support and help. She isdefinitely a Hoary Bat. From everything I have read it isvery rare to even see one. Jeremy and I have learned so much more aboutbats than we ever knew before. What an awesome experience.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 28, 2005)

aww ... bats are so amazing .. the way the lack of one sense is totally compensated for by another .. ! 

how great that she had made it through the night! ...what is she like?

I've never had a close up experience with one before ...is she soft .. i always imagined their wings would be really leathery !


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 28, 2005)

She is an amazing little creature. Herfur is like silk, it's long and soft. Her wings are leathery but reallysoft and supple. I was telling Dale it's a good thing keeping a pbat asa pet is illegal because it would be hard giving her up if itwasn't.

I went to feed her and she hissed at me. Here's thistiny furball hissing at me, it was hilarious. She's pretty young andhasn't figures out how to get to the top of the trees to roost yet.We've taken her outside and tries a few times. I am going to keeptrying.

She's eating and drinking really good. She doesn't have homingin the bugs down pat as she misses more times than not, we're workingon that too. Still no word on when they will be coming to pick her up.

I was talking to Dale and when we move I am going to see aboutgetting a permit and the training to become a rehabber for bats. I'mlearning so much about bats and everything I read makes me want to helpthem more.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 28, 2005)

WOW! good for you Tina! We need all the animal help we can get in this crazy world these days!

I've thought about doing something like that too, but right now we justdon't have the sapce... Two room are already occupied w ith crazyMonkeys! We need a bigger house!!!! LMBO!

I hope you'll be able to let her go soon, it sounds like she's gaining strenghth if she's hissing at you...

Good job Tina and Jeremy! Not alot of people would have done what you guys have!

:blueribbon:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 28, 2005)

Tina, you and Jeremy are amazing. I am sopleased you helped this little girl - I love bats, and like Jen said,they do so much good for us. There was a programme on TV a while backabout a woman that rehabilitates bats in Australia. She wore a kind ofcloak, and when she opened it, there were lots of baby bats hanginginside it - she carried them around with her!!

Sounds like she is getting better, if she is eating and hissing . Good luck with her.

Jan


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 31, 2005)

*Bump*

How is she doing?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 23, 2005)

Tina!!!!

i am at work and found a bat in the Gym. a student threw a mat over it,and told me it was there. i got it in a box, it seems injured. i havenot touched it. i don't know what to do. i called The Toronto WildlifeCentre and left a message,

HELP,

Nicole


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 23, 2005)

Be careful handling it. 

What I did was put Priscilla in a small cat carrier with astick stuck though it so she could roost. Do you have a picture of it?I'll try and help you identify it so you know what to feed it. A petridish works great for both water and food.

Offer him or her live meal worms you can purchase at most petstores. Put them in a petri dish live only 5 at a time. See if she'lltake them that way. 

If not you need to feed them one at a time. Sounds gross butgrab a meal worm with a pair of tweezers. Cut the head off and smearthe cut end on her mouth. She should get the idea pretty quick.

Make sure to keep her away from all your other animals. Keep her quiet and calm.

I hope they call you back to come get her for you.

Tina

if you need any more help feel free to PM me ok.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks Tina, i was kinda freaking out. i talkedto the Toronto Wildlife centre and although they are closing at 6, theyhave a volunteer coming to pick him up. what a relief. thanks to yourpost i was ready, and did not touch the bat directly. The Wildlifecentre said not to feed it. 

i am at work and cannot leave otherwise i would have drived the batmyself. The lady said they would examine the bat at rehabilitate it tothe wild.

i feel alot better now he will be in good hands.

LOL

Nicole


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 23, 2005)

That's so awesome. Kudos to you forhelping him. I love bats. The reason we had to feed Priscilla is no onecame to get her. 

Feel proud for a job well done Nicky.

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 23, 2005)

thanks Tina, i'm really just so happy. a guy just picked him up to take the bat straight to the centre.

i found an injured bird this summer at work, called animal control andthey picked it up. they acted so put out by having to pick it up, and iwas really unsure that they would actually help it. i still feel soooguilty about giving them that bird. now i know the wildlife centre willactually treat and rehabilitate instead of well, god knows what.

i'm very glad you were here to help me too. LOL


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 24, 2005)

Aaahhhh! Another happy ending - I love it 

Jan


----------

